#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  A book on heat and mass transfer

## sha.66455

Download heat and mass transfer Book, PDF & PPT. This section provides the schedule of heat and mass transfer Book, . Click Here Download Free





  Similar Threads: i  want  heat and  mass  transfer  book a text book of heat & mass transfer Heat And Mass Transfer book by D.S Kumar Heat and Mass Transfer Text Book heat & mass transfer book by r.k. rajput

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> an excellent heat transfer text book.


hi [MENTION=31927]sha.66455[/MENTION],

Please note that we do not allow uploading of pirated content on our site , so please refrain from doing so in the future

----------


## mohammedateeq

thanks for uploading

----------


## ytrewq

mit book can anybody find dr sp sukhatme book a textbook on heat transfer

----------


## akshitpatel1

thank. u.....................

----------


## dhavalhthakkar

Can any one upload HEAT AND MASS TRANSFER by R.K.Rajput.

----------


## Ipratiktakle

niceone I like it

----------


## smartsandy7

helloe frends....i wil b very thankful to one who uploads heat and mass transfer by r.k rajput...

----------


## hamidreza110

same az always is so nice

----------


## basant chaudhary

thanks.......................great one

----------


## Sick Baba

A big thank you! It will surely be helpful but, it would be better to upload the books with author's name with it.

----------


## aNkIt nAmDeV009

thanks
for uploding

----------


## Sbham27

Its really nice book

----------


## amit2603

if u have heat transfer by s p sukhatme , than send me amt8460[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## guptadhiraj4061

unable to download book

----------

